# Dudas sobre amplificador integrado TDA2822



## bramu (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola a todos, me arme un pequeño ampli con un TDA2822 para conectar a la sintonizadora externa con un LCD que compre a unas cajitas (cambridge audio) que tenia en desuso.
Lo uso con 12 V y si bien suena bastante bien por estar colocado en la cocina (no necesito tanta fidelidad ahi) pero calienta bastante el CI al punto de quemar un poco el dedo si lo sostengo. Pero despues de varias horas de escucha sigue andando. Mi pregunta es: se le puede pegar un disipador pequeño o es al dope??
Gracias y mis saludos a todos
Javier


----------



## zopilote (Jul 13, 2010)

Si puedes usar disipador. O sufrira fatiga termica y con el tiempo se malograra.


----------



## asrelial (Ago 1, 2010)

se le puede colocar disipador, cojes una lata de cerveza y la partis le echas grasa termica y lo pones encima. lee este post que aqui esta todo.
aqui


----------



## david931203 (Oct 8, 2011)

tengo un par de tda 2822 y quiero saber cuantos rms pueden votar y que v y amp necesita este integrado para votar su maximo y si alguien tiene un plano de un amplificador con este integrado me seria de gran utilidad gracias de antemano por su atencion

los integrados son de 8 pines


----------



## gerarcapu2010 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hola amigo, este integrado trabaja de 1.8v a 15v. El máximo consumo de corriente es de 1A. Su potencia rms es de 1.4w.
Aqui te dejo el pcb: (de un integrado)


----------



## david931203 (Oct 8, 2011)

con q programa lo abro

una pregunta mas sobre el integrado si lo uso en modo monofonico obtengo mas rms q de forma estereo ?



gerarcapu2010 dijo:


> Hola amigo, este integrado trabaja de 1.8v a 15v. El máximo consumo de corriente es de 1A. Su potencia rms es de 1.4w.
> Aqui te dejo el pcb: (de un integrado)



gracias por tu ayuda pero me puedes decir si este integrado es capas de proporcionar mas rms como monofonico


----------



## gerarcapu2010 (Oct 8, 2011)

se abre con el pcb wizard. Si su potencia se duplica en modo bridge


----------



## david931203 (Oct 8, 2011)

gerarcapu2010 dijo:


> se abre con el pcb wizard. Si su potencia se duplica en modo bridge



gracias y tienes un plano en monofonico


----------



## gerarcapu2010 (Oct 8, 2011)

david931203 dijo:


> gracias y tienes un plano en monofonico



Es el mismo plano nada mas que en ves de tener capacitores electroliticos en la salida, tenes que colocar un alambrecito como puente por cada capacitor.Espero que te sirva. Suerte


----------



## david931203 (Oct 8, 2011)

gerarcapu2010 dijo:


> Es el mismo plano nada mas que en ves de tener capacitores electroliticos en la salida, tenes que colocar un alambrecito como puente por cada capacitor.Espero que te sirva. Suerte




gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## santiagovargas (Nov 26, 2011)

hola les cuento que me e encontrado una placa pequeña de un circuito con tDA 2822 (8 patas) que funcionaba dentro de unos parlantes de pc pero tengo unas dudas tengo tres perforaciones en una sección de la placa que dice G L R no se si de allí es donde tengo que conectar la entrada de audio o si esa es la salida para los bafles, tambien tengo dos perforaciones a un costado que dicen lsp y al otro costado dice rsp no se de cual sale para la entrada ni cual para la salida del audio, otra duda que tengo es si esta placa se puede alimentar con pilas? la placa tenia conectado un transformador 11.5 VAC  0.2 A Pense en ponerle dos pilas 6 voltios haber si depronto funcionaba que dicen? alguien me puede ayudar ??


----------



## BKAR (Nov 26, 2011)

revisa el datasheet del 2822, ahí esta todo lo que necesitas saber
y si, va desde 3 a 15 Vol


----------



## santiagovargas (Nov 27, 2011)

bueno muchahos les cuento, logre ponerle las salidas, las entradas y lo pude hacer funcionar con dos pilas 9  v que tenia a amano, ahora me surgio otro inconveniente y es que uno de los dos parlantes no suena no se cual es el problema alguien me puede dar posibles soluciones :S


----------



## zopilote (Nov 27, 2011)

Supongo que ya intercambiaste los parlantes y esta igual. Las salidas son patas 1 y 3, determina cual es la que no sale nada de audio, luego sin inyectar audio mide el voltaje en el pin con respecto a tierra (pin 4), si el voltaje medido es casi igual al de la pila, esa salida esta mala, pero si tiene un voltaje de la mitad de la alimentación, esta correcto y solo tienes que chequear el condensador de desacoplo que va hacia el parlante.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

una prueba simple...con un pila AA has lo siguiente, un terminal conectalo al parlantito y con el otro conecta y desconecta constantemente al otro terminal del parlante deberás un sonido bien peculiar
bueno eso para el probar el parlante
...busca alguna posible falla con le multimetro entonces en el PCB


----------



## santiagovargas (Nov 27, 2011)

volví a soldar un par de conexiones y ahora suena el R pero no suenan los bajos y si en el pc pongo un disco a que solo salga por R o L el amplificador me lo reproduce en los dos parlantes Como si lo que le entrara fuera stereo no se que pueda ser ya probé con el tester y las dos salidas me dan 9.2 voltios


----------



## pandacba (Nov 28, 2011)

Porque no subis una foto de la placa en el aire es adivinar


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 6, 2011)

ya pude solucionar el problema, me puse a diseñar la placa en pcb wizar y la construi y se arreglo el problema (si alguien desea el diseño me lo pueden pedir al rato se los subo al foro) suena bastante bien peor tengo un par de dudas, alguien me puede decir cuantos watts tira este circuito por que le puse un parlante de 15 w a 4 ohm y suena de maravilla no se si dejarle definitivamente este parlante o le compro un par de menos potencia que me aconsejan ustedes? tambien le tenia puesto dos parlante pequeños de 3 w a 8 ohm pero al verdad me parece que suena mucho mas duro con el de 15 w :S que me aconsejan? aaa y por ultimo e pensado en agregarle FM a este circuito pero en mi ciudad no manejan el tda 7000 alguien sabe de algún otro que me sirva como receptor de  fm?


----------



## silvia espinel (Dic 7, 2011)

santiagovargas me encantaría ver el pcb me interesa construirlo pues tengo unos parlantes para pc de sobra y quiero darles utilidad besos y un abrazo electrizante


----------



## leyenda (Dic 8, 2011)

Hola comunidad,

tengo un pequeño problema con el amplificador (a continuacion) lo que pasa una de sus salidas no se escucha y al subir el volumen se escucha pero con mucha distrocion quisiera saber q debo hacer les agradesco su colaboracion


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 8, 2011)

hola silvia aquí te dejo el circuito en archivo .pcb como lo dije antes esta echo en pcb wizar si  no tienes el programa me avisas te lo subo, cuando lo abras en pcb wizar vas a notar que el circuito esta copiado 6 veces esto es para que al imprimir no desaprovechar la hoja y asi sacar mas circuitos en una sola impresión, los valores de los componentes los encuentras en el primer circuito en la parte superior izquierda dando doble clic en cada uno de los componentes, el circuito se alimenta con un transformador o pilas en serie que den unos 12 voltios a 0.2 amp (200 MA), y por ultimo un consejo habré los huecos de el potenciometro,switch,entrada/salida de audio y voltage un poco mas grande que el de los otros componentes para que sea mas facil de ensamblar, si utilisas normalmente pcb wizar debes saber que se imprime por file -> print -> artwork así imprimirá perfecto para luego ser planchado en la pcb, con esto te quedara listo y sonara bastante bien si tienes alguna duda me avisas. espero me aya explicado bien y que puedas armar tu circuito perfectamente. éxitos!!

te anexo la lista de componentes

tda2822m
potenciometro doble 50 k
switch 6 pines
4 diodos rectificadore IN4002 o IN4004
transformador 12v 0.2 amp

2 resistencias 15 k ( marron,verde,naranja,dorado)
2 resistencias 4.7 ohm ( amarillo,violet,dorado,dorado)
2 resistencias 1.5 k ( marron,verde,rojo,dorado )
1 resietncia 1 k ( marron,negro,rojo,dorado )

1 condensadores 1000 uf 25 v
2 condensadores 470 uf 16 v
2 condensadores 100 uf 16v
2 condensadores 0.22 uf 50 v


Santiago Vargas
 cali-Colombia



leyenda yo tuve un problema similar primero que todo prueba haber si no es el parlante después sigue probando las soldaduras de las entradas y salidas de audio si no es nada de eso prueba con el multimetro con la pata negativa en la pata 4 del tda2822m y el positivo en la pata 1 y luego en al 3 debería estar dando el mismo voltaje entre esas dos patas (1-3) que son las salidas, si no es así y una no presenta voltaje o es mas bajo puede ser que una salida del tda se quemo y debes proceder a cambiarlo prueba con eso y nos cuentas haber, lo mio era que tenia mal soldado las entradas de audio y la masa tocaba el cable de el audio r y no se escuchaba bien aa y otra cosa revisa el potenciometro muchas veces una salida no suena bien por eso, saludos y éxitos!


----------



## leyenda (Dic 8, 2011)

tda2822m
potenciometro doble 50 k
switch 6 pines
4 diodos rectificadore IN4002 o IN4004
transformador 12v 0.2 amp

2 resistencias 15 k ( marron,verde,naranja,dorado)
2 resistencias 4.7 ohm ( amarillo,violet,dorado,dorado)
2 resistencias 1.5 k ( marron,verde,rojo,dorado )
1 resietncia 1 k ( marron,negro,rojo,dorado )

1 Condensador 1000 uf 25 v
2 Condensador 470 uf 16 v
2 Condensador 100 uf 16v
2 Condensador 0.22 uf 50 v

amigo ahy te corrijo no son potenciometros son condensadores >.<


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 9, 2011)

ush jajaja lo siento un pequeño descuido, es que lo escribí de carrera antes de salir muchas gracias por la corrección y cuentame como vas con tu proyecto.

saludos!


----------



## leyenda (Dic 9, 2011)

al parecer es el integrado que fallo por que quite el poteciometro y lo volvi y lo coloque y seguia igual luego probe los parlantes cambiadolos de salidas y sigue igual nada de sonido y la ultima opcion es IC



compañero santiago ud podria ser mas explicito con los componentes osea que si podria colocar la mascara de componentes por asi quedo perdido en algunas cosas y pienso que sobran puntos 

le agradeceria mucho


----------



## pandacba (Dic 9, 2011)

Leyenda en la hoja de datos del integrado hay un excelente pcb, con todo muy detallado, este es un circuito muy simple como para que les cause tantos prolbemas, alli hay una versión estereo y una mono BTL fijate y eso te servira mucho de guia


----------



## silvia espinel (Dic 9, 2011)

santiagovargas no me deja descargar el archivo


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 19, 2011)

leyenda amigo disculpame por no responderte en tanto tiempo, pero solo ahora veo tu mensaje te cuento que la mascara de componentes no la tengo :S pero si tienenes pcb wizar solo has doble click en cada componente del circuito que esta arriba en la parte izquierda alli te saldran los valores especificos de cada componente 

saludos.


----------



## santiagovargas (Dic 21, 2011)

lo que falto en lso componentes es el led y los 2 104 perdon lo pase por alto


----------



## jarman88 (Ene 15, 2012)

los 104 son los que van en serie con la resistencia de 4.7 ohm a tierra, en paralelo con el parlante, no??


----------



## gnroa (Feb 23, 2012)

santiagovargas dijo:
			
		

> hola silvia aquí te dejo el circuito en archivo .pcb como lo dije antes esta echo en pcb wizar si  no tienes el programa me avisas te lo subo, cuando lo abras en pcb wizar vas a notar que el circuito esta copiado 6 veces esto es para que al imprimir no desaprovechar la hoja y asi sacar mas circuitos en una sola impresión, los valores de los componentes los encuentras en el primer circuito en la parte superior izquierda dando doble clic en cada uno de los componentes, el circuito se alimenta con un transformador o pilas en serie que den unos 12 voltios a 0.2 amp (200 MA), y por ultimo un consejo habré los huecos de el potenciometro,switch,entrada/salida de audio y voltage un poco mas grande que el de los otros componentes para que sea mas facil de ensamblar, si utilisas normalmente pcb wizar debes saber que se imprime por file -> print -> artwork así imprimirá perfecto para luego ser planchado en la pcb, con esto te quedara listo y sonara bastante bien si tienes alguna duda me avisas. espero me aya explicado bien y que puedas armar tu circuito perfectamente. éxitos!!



Hola como estan? Estuve revisando el pcb que compartiste y vi que hiciste algunas modificaciones al circuito que esta mas arriba, entiendo un poco de electronica y quiero hacer este circuito, ¿podes explicarme un poco de esas modificaciones? Sobre los diodos, las resistencias extra, y tampoco me guie bien para encontrar las otras conexiones, entradas, salidas, fuente. Gracias!!


----------



## rusomz (Sep 11, 2012)

buenas forereos, he estado viendo el foro desde hace ya un tiempo y ahora definitivamente necesito de su ayuda. Aqui en Costa Rica solo he podido conseguir componentes para armar este amplificador con este integrado(tda2822 de 16 pines), y no entiendo parte de la simbologia, ademas es para usar con audifonos entonces solo necesito 1 potenciometro(doble me imagino) no se como ponerlo, en si les agradeceria demasiado si pueden hacer un diagrama mas sencillo, incluso hasta un impreso aunque lo tengo que hacer en una placa generica perforada.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## tecbeml (Sep 14, 2012)

Amigo que parte no entiendes porque  ya esta todo conectado mas sensillo no ay, no lo tomes a mal pero asi es la coneccion.


----------



## jackblak (Nov 15, 2012)

*Hola* 
foreros, sabios, trolls, nerds (como yo) y demas fauna cibernetica

pues despues de un breve banneo que me gane ( no me pregunten por que )
buelvo con la finalizacion de un proyecto que tenia empezado y en estos dias termine,

tal ves ya hayan visto uno de estos, es un mini amplificador para audifonos 
cuyo principal componente es un ic tda 2822 de los chiquis (8 patrullas) 
 (aunque encontre mas usos mas abajo les cuento)



aca se ve que me quedaron un poco apretujados los componentes
pero nada hace corto ni nada, too bien 




aqui el diagrama:

>DIAGRAMA<

(esta alojado en mi cuenta google drive asi que veran mi verdadero nombre muajaja, no lo dibulguen )

como podran ver en el diagrama es para una sola salida de 3.5 mm, pero como yo soy juan camaney  le puse 2 para compartir la musica, pues llegue a la conclusion de que no afectaba en nada el desempeño del aparatito

adicionalmente puse un switch para cambiar de stereo a mono uniendo L+R en la entrada
esto me serviria para conectarle mi guitarra y escuchar el audio en los dos lados L R

me parecio que la caja metallica de aspirinas (que me costo un  conseguir) es una materia prima ideal, aisla de interferencias al estar aterrizado en -, y es un material muy facil de perforar, muy maleable vamos (aluminio)


Ahora les cuento que al terminarlo y comenzar a probarlo encontre que tenia algunos usos que no habia pensado al momento de armarlo

*ampli para audifonos:

pues tengo unos audifonos tipo dj simples tipo estos





y al conectarlos a mi celular, un android gama media nada fuera de lo comun, pues no llegaba a un sonido que me satisfaciera ( me gusta reventarme los oidos XD )
cosa que se soluciono con mi cajita magica de aspirinas,

*ampli guitarra audifonos:

pues conecto mi guitarra y la puedo escuchar con cascos (como dicen en españa )
gracias al sw mono/st.  y asi no molesto a nadien y me reviento las orejas solito  XD

*Preampli de microfono para pc:

esto lo descubri cuando grababa unos dialogos en reaper (software de audio tipo garage band)
y me di cuenta que al conectar microfonos, se grababan con un volumen muy bajo, entonces se me ocurrio: por que no usar el mini ampli como pre amplificador y asi aumentar la señal de entrada? y vuala... el sonido entro con mas potencia a la pc y con menos interferencia, digamos que la potencia opaca la interferencia ( ese ssssssssss que siempre se oye en los micros)

*pisa papeles extavagante:

esto lo descubri cuando se le acabo la bat de 9v, (estaba usada XD) y lo puse sobre unos papeles, hay descubri que no se volavan con el viento, (creo que meresco el premio novel por este descubrimiento jajaja)

y eso es todo, solo les queria mostrar mi pequeño gigante 

saludos a todos

bayts


----------



## rayogina (Abr 2, 2013)

tengo un problema con mi amplificador, yo lo fabrique, el problema es que solo se escucha un canal (derecho) y el otro (izquierdo) se escucha muy despacio, lo cheque detenidamente con el diagrama y todo esta bien, en TDA no es, por que lo cambie y pasa lo mismo, sera el potenciometro que esta defectuoso. gracias por su ayuda


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2013)

Probaste intercambiar parlantes ?

Foto ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2013)

¿ Probaste unir las entradas de audio ? (Mandar a ambos canales la misma señal)


----------



## MDK Microelectronics (Abr 2, 2013)

Revisaste que el capacitor de desacople en las entradas sea de la misma capacidad, y que no haya alguna resistencia variada en el bloque de ganancia que este causando este problema?


----------



## orlandozlao (May 6, 2013)

Hola Amigo, me gusta mucho tu informacion y te agrade*Z*co, quisiera saber esto del "*Preampli de microfono para pc", lo probaste con un microfono electrico (esos de computadora) o un microfono dinamico (esos q*UE* usan para cantar en vivo)?.. por*-*q*UE* yo tengo un pre-amp para mi microfono con TL071, mi micro es uno dinamico Shure, ocurren 2 cosas, 1 -Grabo bien cuando subo toda la ganancia al parecer no llega a satisfacer la ganancia del micro, 2- al subirle toda la ganancia mete zumbido eso me dese*S*pera y qui*S*iera sacarle un  -palabra innecesariamente soez-  a previo. no se si esto es mejor, tu que opinas?


----------



## orlandozlao (May 6, 2013)

lo estas usando con parlantes o audifonos?, si es con parlantes no te hagas muchas espectativas porq*ue* este es de 600 miliwatts hasta 2 ws, este IC es para audifonos... Suerte!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2013)

También lo usan los parlantitos para PC


----------



## antayhua (Ene 9, 2014)

Hola amigos me he armado un amplificador con el tda2822 pero nose que tipo dw parlantes ponerle se que el tda2822 por canal da 600mW entonces de cuantos vatios y cuanta impedancia deben de tener los parlantes?, gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## trilaware (Ene 9, 2014)

600mW = 0,6W
La impedancia depende del circuito ¿el tda2822 entrega 600mW sobre qué impedancia? ¿con qué tensión de alimentación?


----------



## zopilote (Ene 9, 2014)

Preguntas muy preguntosas, el tda2822 usa parlantes de impedancia de cuatro ohmios a 32 ohmios, puede calentar con las de cuatro ohmios, para lo cual tienes que usar un disipador. La potencia es de los parlantes a usar es de 1w a 6w , esto es todo lo que deduje al desarmar amplificadores que usan dicho amplificador.


----------



## Kowaky (Ene 10, 2014)

@antayhua, este pequeño amplificador se le puede conectar parlantes de 1W a 10W con impedancias entre 4Ω a 8Ω, lo digo por experiencia a pesar de que es un amplificador de alta ganancia y su THD es algo grande, tiene la particularidad de poderle conectar parlantes superiores a 1W sin sobrecalentamientos, con un pequeño amplificador de un Genius TDA2822 le conecte parlantes de 50W, y su respuesta en cuanto a graves me dejo, escuchaba las pelis con muy buena claridad como si se tratase de un amplificador de 10W, como dicen por ahí no hay enemigo pequeño ni gigante invencible


----------



## edu dj (Ene 10, 2014)

yo arme uno con tda2822m pero alo me salio mal y solamente me andaba una salida pero sonaba terrible... es mas le conecte el parlante de mi viejo como para probarlo (bafle con 2 parlantes de 300w mas bocina) y funciono con muy buen sonido pero lo q mas contento me puso fue q lo hize andar con 3 baterias de celular (11.3 volts) y al bafle lo hacia sonar bien...jejej
ah me olvidaba si pensas meterle parlantes grandes usa capacitores mas grandes...
ej: mi ampli usa capacitores de 220uf asi q para parlantes grandes yo se los cambiaria por unos de 470uf... mas grande no creo porq no es de gran potencia...


----------



## antayhua (Ene 10, 2014)

Muchisimas gracias por sus respuestas me ayudo bastante ahora conosco un poco mas sobre este amplificador.


----------



## antayhua (Ene 14, 2014)

Acabo de armar mi circuito con el tda2822 y al poner 2 parlantes de 3w veo que el tda2822 se calienta mucho y cuando le pongo 2 parlantes de 1w no se calienta pero no se escucha fuerte el sonido, ahora vuelvo a preguntar de cuantos watt debo de poner los parlantes habra algun calculo matematico para saber esto?, a la salida donde van los parlantes he medido la tension sin conectar los parlantes y mide 1.6v-1.7v uso una fuente de 5v, mientras escribia esto me di cuenta de que el tda2822 se calento un poco despues de unos 5 minutos de haberlo encendido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2014)

El calentamiento *NO* se debe a la potencia admisible de los parlantes sino a su *impedancia*

¿ De que impedancia son los que provocan calentamiento ?


----------



## Kowaky (Ene 14, 2014)

@antayhua, el voltaje a salida parlante debe ser 0V, debe tener algo mal conectado, en cuanto a los parlantes no depende en si de los W para que se caliente si no de la impedancia, al ser menor la impedancia se exige mucho mayor el amplificador, por lo cual disipa mucho mas, al ser mayor la impedancia del parlante el amplificador trabaja mas descansado, este amplificador trabaja con impedancias altas desde 4Ω a 16Ω, lo mas optimo a trabajar son 8Ω


----------



## edu dj (Ene 15, 2014)

o sino de ultima ponele un disipador y listo...
obiamente no tiene que ser gigantesco; hay muchos q cortan una tira de una lata de gaseosa y le ponen eso...
concuerdo con que algo debes tener mal porque a 5v no puede calentar tanto como dices...
yo hace poquito arme un ampli con el integrado ka2206 y calienta peor q el fuego pero aun asi no se quemo y trabaja con parlante de 8 ohms... obiamente le puse disipador pero aun asi el aluminio calienta al punto de quemarte el dedo pero no se quema...jeje


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 16, 2016)

Hola, necesitaba ayuda para resolver una cuestión, soy estudiante de electrónica, pero recién me picó la curiosidad sobre el audio hace pocos meses.

tenia unos parlantes genéricos para PC esos de 2w AVG marca genius, que uno no andaba y se me dio por arreglarlo, no lo usaba por tener un amplificador de 15w estéreo. pero quise armarme algo portátil para alimentar por USB y al probar el circuito, (reutilizando todo lo que tenían los parlantes).

armé el circuito con el integrado que traía, UTC2822H es el integrado, armé el circuito en el protoboard y el parlante tiene un ligero zumbido, se me ocurre que puede ser que los componentes al tener los pines al aire y demás están funcionando como pequeña antena.

pero quería saber si hay manera de poder solucionar el ligero zumbido en los parlantes, además de que al usarlos, por más pequeña que sea la tensión de señal que provee mi PC recortan o tienen una distorción.

¿se puede deber a que el integrado no es el mejor o a que el parlante está medio roto?

saludos 

PD: adjunto el datasheet que ahí se encuentra el circuito que he armado es la configuración estéreo


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 16, 2016)

Por favor usá los puntos seguidos y aparte, además de separar los párrafos. Me costó horrores leerte.

Respecto al parlante: si el mismo estuviese roto se escucharía distorsionado, pero no cortado. Es más probable que el circuito de amplificación sea lo que te está trayendo problemas.

¿Para que subiste el datasheet del integrado? Si estamos en un foro es porque tenemos acceso a Internet, y por lo tanto a cualquier datasheet. 

Sube un esquema de lo que has conectado y tambien una foto de buena calidad para ver si las conexiones coinciden con el esquema que propones.

Saludos, y no te tomes a mal las sugerencias


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 16, 2016)

si, me di cuenta cuando lo volví a leer que estaba muy mal redactado, ahora lo edito.
subí el datasheet porque en la página 2 se encuentra el circuito que armé, el estereo, el bridge lo iba a probar después. si no se si bien como cortado, tiene un ruido ante todo audio y no se debido a qué.
también es tarde y no puedo hacer mucho ruido si no probaba un parlante que se que funciona sin problemas.
lo que no tengo es para sacar una foto ya, si la puedo adjuntar en unas horas que me traen mi cámara digital


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 16, 2016)

el corte de señal es por que si lo estas alimentando a 5v

el audio normalizado esta a 1vpp esto hace que trabaje casi al limite, y al amplificar la señal se empieza a recortar.

solucion aumenta el voltaje digamos unos 12v el limite son 15v.

lo del sumbido en la fuente ponle un capacitor mas grandesito. 

y capacitores de 10uf en la entrada del input.


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 16, 2016)

el capacitor de 10uF en paralelo a la entrada o en serie? (pregunta tonta ero no entendi)
es que mi idea era alimentarlo a 5V para poder transportarlo.
me olvide de indicar que los aprlantes son de 4ohm, son los que tenía y el cual funcionaba sin recortar/ distorsionar alimentado a 7v


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 16, 2016)

pues los capacitores de entrada siempre son en serie para acoplamiento de la señal.

prueba alimentarlo con mas voltaje y ver que pasa, prueba con una bocina de 8 ohms a ver que es lo que hace.

si hay elevadores de voltaje o boosters que elevan voltaje de 5v a X volts


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 17, 2016)

pero comprar un conversor DC - DC es demasiada dinero y yo no quiero gastar si no reciclar.
la idea es que ande a 5v igual no lo volví a probar.
de todas maneras está armado en el protoboard,
si lo armo en la plaqueta debería dejar de zumbar


----------



## Juan Tamarit (Ene 17, 2016)

Bueno... pasalo a la plaqueta 

Y contanos como te fué.

A veces se aprende del ensayo y error.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 17, 2016)

yo no digo que uses un modulo comprado si se puede fabricar un booster con una bobinita y un transistor oscilador, "fuentesita conmutada"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 18, 2016)

Hola



hakuna matata dijo:


> armé el circuito con el integrado que traía, UTC2822H es el integrado, armé el circuito en el protoboard y el parlante tiene un ligero zumbido, se me ocurre que puede ser que los componentes al tener los pines al aire y demás están funcionando como pequeña antena.



Coloca un capacitor lenteja de *100nF* entre el *PIN2* y el *PIN4* aliméntalo y comenta si esto alivia o empeora el zumbido, corrige y ve que todas las masas estén cortas y unidas entre si.



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> el corte de señal es por que si lo estas alimentando a 5v
> 
> el audio normalizado esta a 1vpp esto hace que trabaje casi al limite, y al amplificar la señal se empieza a recortar.
> 
> ...



Lee bien cuando ayudes. El dijo muy claramente *UTC2822H* el cual se quema si se lo alimenta con 6Vcc *(Si bien en el datasheet dice 6Vcc max a mi se me a quemado a ese valor)*



Juan Tamarit dijo:


> ¿Para que subiste el datasheet del integrado? Si estamos en un foro es porque tenemos acceso a Internet, y por lo tanto a cualquier datasheet.



NO subestimes el internet generalmente los *datasheet* suele ser engañosos y siempre viene bien el repaso mensualmente. 



TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> pues los capacitores de entrada siempre son en serie para acoplamiento de la señal.
> 
> prueba alimentarlo con mas voltaje y ver que pasa, prueba con una bocina de 8 ohms a ver que es lo que hace.
> 
> si hay elevadores de voltaje o boosters que elevan voltaje de 5v a X volts



Mas nafta al fuego no solo el incremento de la alimentación sino lo quieres hacer con una boosters el cual no esta preparado para ser alimentado con dichas topologias. Por ultimo el parlante de *8Ω 1Watts* se usa solo si es Mono. Que es en el caso de las radios porque es la suma de las dos cargas 

Saludos


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 18, 2016)

hoo ya vi mi error

lei maximum ratings 15v

luego luego se prenden como cerillo.

lo que pasa es que lei mal si dice trabajando 9V

la data shit dice que operacion de trabajo 1.2v a 12v

supongo que si puede trabajar a 10 digo el LM386 si puede y lo hace bastante bien, si se calienta no digo que no pero si aguanta un baflesillo.

¿no se por que dices que se te ha quemado?

nunca he usado este integrado pero supongo que si se revienta a 6v no vale la pena usarlo


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 18, 2016)

este es el circuito que estoy por armar en plaqueta, y el que armé en el protoboard, solamente que el capacitor de salida es de 220uF en vez de 470uF

Editado:

Lo probé con un capacitor de 0,1uF cerámico y uno de 10uF a la entrada de Vcc y y el zumbido bajó considerablemente
también tiene un capacitor de 10uF en cada entrada y suena muy bien.
el problema es que distorsiona a poco volumen :/ será porque está entregando demasiada potencia para los parlantes? o porque la resistencia en vez de ser 4,7ohm es de 1 ohm a la salida?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 18, 2016)

es que no se como funciona por dentro o mas bien como esta configurado el arreglo de transistores el chip

pero en el LM386 dice que usa un capacitor de 10uf a la salida pero distorciona, se le pone uno de 1000Uf y el audio esta como para chuparse los dedos.

y los capacitores a la entrada con 2.2uf a 10 uf deberia ir bastante bien.

en cuanto a los capacitores entre VCC y GND son los que van eliminando el riso de la fuente

investiga mas del voltaje riso

pero hay una teoria matematica de calcular los capacitores de una fuente pero anda por ahi de 1000 a 1500uf por cada amper que entrega la fuente.

ejemplo

fuente 12v 1A

escojeria un capacitor de 20v a 1200uf

en una fuente de 2A
usaria uno de 3300uf

claro en valores comerciales


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 18, 2016)

en el PDF que subí está el circuito que tengo armado, 
igual sospecho que con un capacitor de 1000uF 10v, dado que lo alimento con 5v de CC debería bajar el ripple.
igual, de toda manera, el USB de una PC tiene ripple de fuente?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 18, 2016)

hoo si acabo de ver entero el PDF de la data shit 

fijate que es muy similar al LM386 y en la salida marca usar un capacitor de 470uf

aver intenta usar uno mas grandecito por ejemplo unos 1000uf suena ridiculo pero veras que ayuda mucho.

lo demas dejalo igual.


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 18, 2016)

el integrado es una copia de mala calidad del LM2822, 
de todas maneras me parece sin razón el capacitor de filtro de 1000uF porque lo voy a alimentar con el USB de una netbook y croe yo que no tienen ripple ni por loco


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 19, 2016)

ese capacitor es de acoplamiento

el de 1000uf digo la data sugiere uno de 470uf cambialo a uno mayor y veras el cambio, tarda el audio en lo que carga el capacitor


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 19, 2016)

mmm, croe que tengo 2 caps de 1000uF 10v por ahí tirado, de todas maneras, será la ultima prueba, dadoq ue ya estaba por imprimir el circuito y no hay lugar a cambio de capacitores una vez impreso


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 20, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> hoo ya vi mi error
> 
> lei maximum ratings 15v
> 
> ...



Yo si lo use y hay 3 integrados o por lo menos son los que yo encontré en diferentes equipos que repare y recicle y tiene que ver la letra que se ecuentra al final sea M, H, N o nada.

leerte por acá (baja hasta donde dice TDA2822)


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 21, 2016)

cambiṕe el de 470uF por uno de 2200uF y el zumbido sigue siendo el mismo, para mi el problema lo trae el rippe de fuente, de todas maneras no creo que el USB de una PC tenga ripple, así que ya imprimí y mañana o pasado compro los componentes faltantes y el sabado o domingo subo fotos!


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 21, 2016)

exelente aver como quedo.

te doy un tip para PCB rapidos, si no tienes papel couche pero si una revista a la mano puedes imprimir en ese papel y quedan moderadamente bastante bien


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola a todos , caro hakuna matata cuanto a lo zunbido molesto , ?? probaste desligar la entrada de tu amplesito o mejor aun conectar esa a la masa o tierra o GND de tu amp y verificar si aun zunbe ?? 
Ese CI segun su hoja de datos tecnicos tiene alta ganancia (40dB) , asi la montagen tiene que sener  bien elaborada para no incorrer en lo riesgo de captaciones de ruidos induzidos , asi te recomendo altamente la montagen estilo "Manhattan". Otra dica es agregar un potenciometro de volume (unos 10 o 20 Kohmios te caen bien ) en la entrada de audio del amp.. 
Cuanto a la distorción molesta de recomendo canbiar de altavoz (diferentes inpedancias y tamaños) quizaz hay una mejora .  No espere mucha potenzia de sonido una ves que lo alimenta con solamente 5,0 Voltios  , si quieres mas potenzia en la  salida un meo  es conectar el en "puente" (veer como hacer eso en la hoja de datos tecnicos).
!Fuerte abrazoz y suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 22, 2016)

no esperaba alta potencia, ademaś el USB de una PC solo puede brindar 500mA 
igualmente el zumbido es mínimo, eso se puede deber al cableado,la soldadura y demás, de todas maneras no lo pude armar, me dí cuenta que el EAGLE me redimensinó la impresion del PDF, me la hizo 10mm más chica de lado y de alto, y no sé como solucionar eso, alguno de ustedes le pasó lo mismo con el ealge?


----------



## zopilote (Ene 23, 2016)

El eagle hace eso, lo que tiene que hacer es aumentar el tamaño un 6% , osea en donde indica scale factor le colocas 1.06 , espero no equivocarme de la escala ya hace mucho que deje de hacer eso por que imprimo ahora en archivos ps.


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 25, 2016)

se solucionó el problema con el factor de escala a 1.2
de todas maneras no me sucedió al imprimir directamente porque no tengo impresora láser, si no al crear el PDF, pero es la primera vez que me pasa eso con el EAGLE, igualmente uso formato A4 de hoja, dices que con el formato letter se solucionaria? letter sería carta?

Edición:

también me surgió el problema que distorsiona a poco volumen entregado por la PC, igualmente supongo que es debido que al estar alimentado con 5v puede entregar poca potencia y por eso logra una alta distorsión, o está equivocado lo que digo?


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 25, 2016)

si asi es

la distorcion se da por que la señal se empieza a cortar cresta a cresta y se soluciona metiendole un potenciometro de mayor valor.

en pocas palabras *menos* volumen.

si letter es Carta.

no se nota la distorcion con un integrado de 8 patitas, se nota cuando usas integrados de ya de 28 y 40 pines.

por que aun los integrados de 14 pines la distorcion es poco notoria.

si quieres mas volumen si se puede, debes hacer un booster que consiste en una bobinita, un transistor y unos capacitores, es medio complicado pero es la solucion.

es parecido al joule thief


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 25, 2016)

pero la red de potencia es inefectiva, y además consume mucha corriente que no tengo desde el USB de un CPU


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Ene 26, 2016)

deberias leer mas sobre el protocolo USB , las resistencias shunt y la posibilidad de usar un booster

¿por que crees que existen refigreadores peltier usb?

un peltier no funciona con poquita corriente.


----------



## hakuna matata (Ene 26, 2016)

de todas maneras no buscaba hacer algo muy complicado, ya pude solucionar el problema de impresión y tengo el circuito secandose el FLux


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 27, 2017)

Estoy usando el amplificador del tda2822 junto con el mixer a 12 Volts de tupolev para un mini mezclador donde le puedo colocar el celular y algún instrumento, y oír la mezcla en unos audífonos. 

El mixer funciona de maravilla. Pero tengo el mismo problema de zumbido con el amplificador del tda2822. He bajado la alimentación hasta 3 volts usando pilas para no tener ripples, pero el ruido continúa. He puesto a masa las entradas y le he colocado capacitores, pero el ruido continúa. Creo que el circuito tiene demasiada ganancia como para usarlo en unos audífonos comunes. Hay alguna manera de reducir la ganancia del tda2822? O debería usar otro amplificador más sencillo? He visto que el lm386 apenas usa tres componentes externos.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 27, 2017)

si usaste pilas, en teoria, no deberias tener zumbido
se me ocurre que alguna soldadura defectuosa podria ser el problema


----------



## el_patriarca (Ene 28, 2017)

Armé el circuito en PCB y en una placa perforada. El resultado es el mismo.

Sin embargo me explique mal. No es zumbido lo que escucho, en realidad lo que escucho es ese sonido del ruido eléctrico cuando está el volumen al máximo. Es decir, es demasiada ganancia para usarlo con audífonos corrientes. Yo creo que con un par de auriculares de estudio, o unos parlantes de PC, este circuito anda perfecto.

Acabo de armar el "Amplifier with Gain=20, Minimum Parts" del datasheet del lm386 y nada de ruido. Y eso que lo armé en un protoboard.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 28, 2017)

En teoría la entrada debe ser menor que a la de alimentación y mas cuando se trata del *TDA2822*. o sea si es 12Vcc seria mínimo 12Vcc lo que no sé si le erraste y no se alimenta de 12V ese TDA* y si lo hiciste y solo fue por segundos. Listo queda resentido y suena horrible y es porque se quemo 

Me paso de errar le a la letra que el máximo era 5Vcc y lo alimente con 9Vcc y lo pase al otro mundo 

Cosas que pasan


----------



## el_patriarca (Feb 1, 2017)

Para solucionar el problema del ruido, coloqué resistencias en serie con las salidas. Recomiendo un valor entre 33 ohm y 220 ohm, más alto que eso se corre el riesgo de que se queme el integrado al exigirle más corriente para excitar los auriculares (ver datasheet). Mientras que con un valor más bajo se corre el riesgo de quemar las propias resistencias, debido a la corriente que circula por ellas (ver datasheet y usar ley de ohm).

Pero al fin y al cabo cada uno es libre de usar el valor que más le convenga y le guste mediante ensayo y escucha.

*Edito*: Esta solución es para eliminar el zumbido que se podría originar en auriculares de baja impedancia. Para auriculares arriba de 32 ohm no he detectado ruido alguno. Mucho menos en parlantes más grandes, tipo los de PC.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 1, 2017)

Se puede reducir la ganancia del TdA2822 de dos maneras, o poniendo un preset en la entrada y ajustar hasta que funcione bien o agregando una resistencia en la malla de realimentación que en este CI es interna y esta conformada R1 y R2

Como se pude ver las patillas 5 y 8 van los capacitores de 22uF entre el terminal y el capacitor se puede agregar un resistor para bajar la ganancia


----------



## el_patriarca (Feb 2, 2017)

La opción 1 la descarté porque he hecho mis pruebas incluso con las entradas cortocircuitadas a masa y el zumbido persiste. 

La segunda opción... según tengo entendido R1 y R2 en tu diagrama son resistencias de feedback internas que fijan la ganancia del op amp entre 39-41 dB, ganancia que no se puede modificar.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 2, 2017)

el_patriarca dijo:


> La opción 1 la descarté porque he hecho mis pruebas incluso con las entradas cortocircuitadas a masa y el zumbido persiste.
> 
> La segunda opción... según tengo entendido R1 y R2 en tu diagrama son resistencias de feedback internas que fijan la ganancia del op amp entre 39-41 dB, ganancia que no se puede modificar.



Buenas tardes.

Como muy bien comentas, el Integrado tiene una ganancia de ≈40dB (unas 100 veces en tensión   )

Hay que tener en cuenta que para unos Audífonos, la potencia óptima es de entre 50mW y 100mW (si no queremos quedarnos sordos  )

En el data Sheet viene un ejemplo para utilizarlo con Audífonos, para ello lo alimenta con 3Vcc



Sal U2


----------



## John87 (Jul 24, 2020)

Hola buenas

Como es normal en mi, tengo problemas de ruidos en un ampli para auriculares, el esquema es del datasheet TDA2822M. Con la diferencia que en la entrada de voltaje tiene un condensador de 470uF y uno de 1uF (105) y los acoples de la misma capacidad 470uF. El esto es igual. Usé cascos de 64ohm, probe con unos de 32 por si acaso pero todo igual... a diferencia que con los de 64ohm tengo mucho más spl. y suenan más alto todo los ruidos que en el de 32.

Use varias funentes de alimentación, 6v de un discman con trafo, se escucha la radio, y una niebla muy alta... otro trafo de 4.5v Idem... unas fuentes conmutadas de 9v y 12v, NO escucho la radio, pero la niebla sigue, ademas de sonidos insoportables extra(distintos depende la fuente). No tiene caja metalica. el cable de la salida de audio el gnd es de antena(cortito 5cm a un jack hembra 3.5mm), No sé si tienen alguna caracteristica especial, es rigido. Si uso el movil como fuente de sonido, la niebla continua, usando el PC ya es supremo todo... 

¿Alguna sugerencia? ¿cómo filtro correctamente fuentes conmutadas para audio?, he buscado pero no hay un hilo especifico, y el que hay es dificil de seguir(al menos para mi).

Por lo que he comprobado la radio se sigue escuchando con otro tipo de fuentes, pero al haber otros ruidos no la escuchaba. He eliminado los cables de salida, por si acaso y sigue metiendo la radio. El ruido de niebla ¿cómo puedo corregirlo? y las dudas del mensaje anterior sigo sin saber resolverlas. Alguna lectura recomendada?


----------



## analogico (Jul 25, 2020)

John87 dijo:


> Hola buenas
> 
> Como es normal en mi, tengo problemas de ruidos en un ampli para auriculares, el esquema es del datasheet TDA2822M. Con la diferencia que en la entrada de voltaje tiene un condensador de 470uF y uno de 1uF (105) y los acoples de la misma capacidad 470uF. El esto es igual. Usé cascos de 64ohm, probe con unos de 32 por si acaso pero todo igual... a diferencia que con los de 64ohm tengo mucho más spl. y suenan más alto todo los ruidos que en el de 32.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193948
> ...


prueba con una batería,

y no uses conmutadas
una fuente a transformador con integrado 78xx  es lo mejor


----------



## John87 (Jul 26, 2020)

analogico dijo:


> prueba con una batería,
> 
> y no uses conmutadas
> una fuente a transformador con integrado 78xx  es lo mejor


Gracias, estoy usando un powerbank con bateria de litio 5v con el elevador, y me va mejor, modifique un poco el pcb y al menos no mete la radio hasta que enchufo el cable de entrada... jaja... incluso estando enchufado a un movil se escucha, no entiendo que pasa. Cuando le doy a reproducir musica es peor, cosa rara ya qué con otro ampli hace ruido hasta que le doy a reproducir y se van los ruidos, aqui justo al reves y la radio se sigue colando.


----------



## Jota Jota (Jul 26, 2020)

@John87 Que tipo de audífonos estas usando y que tipo de cable Plug..? La señal de interferencia de radio en muchos casos proviene del cableado sea de los audífonos o del cable plug.


----------



## analogico (Jul 26, 2020)

John87 dijo:


> Gracias, estoy usando un powerbank con bateria de litio 5v con el elevador, y me va mejor, modifique un poco el pcb y al menos no mete la radio hasta que enchufo el cable de entrada... jaja... incluso estando enchufado a un movil se escucha, no entiendo que pasa. Cuando le doy a reproducir musica es peor, cosa rara ya qué con otro ampli hace ruido hasta que le doy a reproducir y se van los ruidos, aqui justo al reves y la radio se sigue colando.


el powerback es una bateria con una fuente conmutada


la idea es usar una bateria simple, eso no tiene ruidos , asi descartas si el ruido viene de la fuente 


el ruido puede venir de la fuente, de la pcb  o del cable de entrada


en tu caso creo que es del pcb o del cable


----------



## John87 (Jul 27, 2020)

Jota Jota dijo:


> @John87 Que tipo de audífonos estas usando y que tipo de cable Plug..? La señal de interferencia de radio en muchos casos proviene del cableado sea de los audífonos o del cable plug.


Son de DJ akiyama hdj-9700 64ohm, si creo que es por el cable de entrada, al desconectarlo desaparece la radio, he hecho uno nuevo me falta probarlo. este trae malla todo al rededor de los dos cables, la uso como gnd.



analogico dijo:


> el powerback es una bateria con una fuente conmutada
> 
> 
> la idea es usar una bateria simple, eso no tiene ruidos , asi descartas si el ruido viene de la fuente
> ...


Gracias por los datos


----------



## John87 (Jul 28, 2020)

Solucionado lo de la radio era del cable!!, aun así sigo con ruidos al conectarlo al PC, y tambien la niebla de fondo tipico ruido de altavoces en vacio pero a un volumen mayor.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 6, 2021)

Buenas gente, necesito armar un amplificador barato, de 1w de potencia para un emprendimiento y probando los parlantes chinos, típicos de Pc, ví que la mayoría usaban el TDA2822M el cuál consigo a un precio excelente.
Hice el diagrama del datasheet en modo bridge, y conectado a la Pc tiene muchísimo ruido, pero conectado al celular, va de lujo.
Cambié los filtros, puse más grandes y nada asi que necesito una ayuda para resolver ésto.
También probé un parlantecito chino que trae el TDA2822M y si bien tiene algo de ruido, es tolerable.
Probé la Pc sin toma a tierra y el ruido sigue.
Aclaro, que es el típico ruido de descarga cuando trabaja el HDD o muevo el mouse.
Espero puedan ayudarme, gracias desde ya!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2021)

Dibuja y publica un esquema de como está interconectada la PC al Amplificador


----------



## unmonje (Ago 6, 2021)

Buenas Tardes.
Lo típico es que, las señales digitales del circuito impreso de la PC, pasan muy cerca de las lineas de salida de audio y le inducen parte de esa señal . Como las señal baja de audio no suele superar los 300mv pap  , si pasan junto a una línea de datos, de 5volt pico a pico por un largo tramo, se forma un transformador parásito involuntario. En los motherboard baratos, pasa a menudo, menos frecuente es en los High END .
Resumiendo, el origen del ruido viene de la fuente de su señal , no de su amplificador de 1 watt. Saludos


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 6, 2021)

La estoy conectando directo a la fuente, a los 5v, y la señal de audio con un cable mallado (comprado) que incluso tiene un filtro de ferrita cerca del plug y en la salida un parlante de 8 ohms 5w.
En el emprendimiento que tengo, usaba las placas de los parlantes chinos como dije, pero me sale muuuuucho más barato comprar un parlante de mejor calidad y hacer el ampli yo mismo, el problema es eso del ruido, que incluso las placas chinas lo tienen, pero es muy bajo, casi imperceptible y tal vez acá aplique lo que dice unmonje ya que en algunas hacen más ruido que en otras.
Un detalle no menor del que me dí cuenta probando hoy día: conectado a los 5v de la fuente el ruido es tremendo, conectado a los 5v del USB se reduce mucho, pero sigue siendo molesto, y la idea, es evitar el USB.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 6, 2021)

Usando el USB vas a sufrir por que la alimentacion es muy ruidosa y hay que limpiarla con filtros LC. Si podes usar baterías o una fuente lineal vas a zafar del problema.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 6, 2021)

Sin embargo conectada al USB tiene menos interferencia que conectada a los 5v de la fuente =/
Y no, la idea es utilizar la misma fuente de la Pc.
Algún filtro de una fuente ATX que se pueda reciclar y ayude a resolver el problema?
Probé cambiando la fuente... Nada...
Voy a probar en otro motherboard... para descartar eso también


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 6, 2021)

Después de tanto probar, se me "ocurrió" ponerle un potenciómetro en la entrada y voilá ! Como no necesito regular nada, dejé fija y en serie con la entrada de audio una resistencia de 100k y va de lujo, pero, no obstante, conectado al USB está bárbaro, 0 ruido, ahora, conectado a los 5V de la fuente, hay ruido, muy bajo, pero todavía molesto.


----------



## unmonje (Ago 7, 2021)

Esto podría con algun cambio, ayudar a filtrar la fuente USB. Asegure se que las bobinas esten bobinadas en contra fase. Pruebe y elija . 
Los baffles activos de mi PC , tienen un filtro con preset para anular los ruidos del audio y oscilaciones parásitas, total casi nadie escucha 20 khz , ni esto es un HIFI . Salu2


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 7, 2021)

Excelente información unmonje, pero éste proyecto no lo vale.
A lo que estaba cuando inicié el tema, me doy por recontra satisfecho con las modificaciones que le hice para obtener un nivel muy mínimo de ruido y lo doy por finalizado al problema.
No sé si lo dije, pero solo necesitaba un amplificador decente de 1 o 2 Watts, económico y que tenga como mucho un nivel de ruido muy bajo, casi imperceptible, y lo logré !.
Gracias a todos por el aporte y paciencia.


----------

